# this years haul



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I have a few pix of last years harvest on here somewhere and the average size was a bit larger.

No we don't do this for fun (altho it is ) and have a tag for each gator taken (from the parks and wildlife people).

There was a population explosion and the game wardens at this state park ( Texas but will keep the other info to myself) sure would hate to have to fill out missing children and pet reports every day.

mimi


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

Wow and I was going to post pictures of my cherry tomato haul......


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

Holy smoke! I'm thinking boots purses belts...


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Had an early hard frost so we took everythig out of the garden, ripe or not. But damn that alligator looks tasty and ready to wear.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

My bro wanted a few of the pix from this years hunt....LMAO have no clue who any of the bystanders are.
Should I be getting signed and witnessed releases?
Crazy.... 
Sorry nosey people in my pix.. personal use only.
Lol.


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

Maybe you need a release for the gators too? ;-)


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

If you mean release for like catch and release sorry but these unlucky creatures hatched out in record numbers the year after a drought.
Usually they have plenty to sustain them and don't go after swimmers, dogs and children "exploring" our beautiful parks.
We Texians are firm believers in keeping the barn door shut lol

mimi


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

So Mimi, do you mean to say that YOU caught these `gators?  YOU GO GIRLIE!!!

Are you going to share any pix of the dishes that you create with your bounty?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

This year was boys only.

I bagged a nice one last year with my little Mossberg 22 /img/vbsmilies/smilies/laser.gif (perfect coconut shot).

As for the post hunt feast I have to confess an aversion to gator tail.

Gives me the eeks, lol.

mimi


----------

